# Felted soap



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I had someone ask again about felted soap.

Do you make felted soap, if yes can I please buy a bar of it.

Do you have repeat orders for it? And what exactly do you felt it with. I have no interest in learning how, but I am thinking this might be something to add for variety. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

I will send you a bar of it Vicki.. I can't remember what fragrance it is and it is felted with alpaca fiber.. some people just love it.. 
Barb


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

I felt with wool from my sheep. I sell a lot of felted soap. In fact I sell more felted than regular soap. It is nice because it is a built in scrubby, but there is less soap waste because the wool shrinks with the soap so you never lose that last bit of the bar. I would also be happy to send you some that is felted in sheeps wool, a silk mixture, or even with glitter fiber mixed in. I felt with a lot of different materials. I have an alpaca, sheep, and angora rabbits so we mix and play. I am a hand spinner and knitter, so that is what most of my wool goes too, but felting is great for the seconds.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I have been seeing the felted soap quite a bit myself....
So what is the process and you can pm me as not to hijack Vicki's thread  I'd also be interested in a bar just send me an invoice\address for payment  

Thanks!
Lynn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Hijack away, I want to purchase, not learn...I don't have time for one more thing  It's my saying this time of year...I can't even afford to pay attention!

I would love to try both of your soaps! Just shoot me a paypal invoice to [email protected] for shipping and the cost of the bars.

Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm friends with a lady at our church that felts soap and is willing to teach me. I have several dd's who are interested in learning how so it's not something *I* have to master. LOL But I thought it would be something fun to add to our table. What do you all charge for your soaps if you don't mind saying. Would love to raise a few angora goats for fiber. My friend raises angora rabbits.


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

I assume you know that there is no comparison between mohair (angora goat fiber) and angora rabbit fiber, right? Please do not take the question as an insult at all. Just making sure. Mohair is course, and hairy. It will work for felting ok, but is not a favorite of anyone for spinning unless it is used for art yarn and left in locks. It is not generally a soft, wonderful fiber.

I have little sample size bars that I am happy to send. No need to pay shipping. Please just pm me an address.

Barn, I would love to see some of your felted soap!! Alpaca is my favorite fiber to work with for spinning. I have a surrey named Kushka that is pretty sure he owns my sheep. Love him!

This is a tutorial from YouTube. I hope it is ok to post it.





I have wool available in my shop for just about any wool producing creature. I know this is not a for sale page, but it fits the discussion. This is my business, but is my hobby and love first so please don't think I am trying to make a quick buck. I want to share the Passion! I love wool!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

ok, I only have one bar left so need to felt some more and will felt some small samples, it will take me a couple of days, it has to dry after felting.. it really is quite easy to do.. just sudsey..
Barb


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Barb not barn. On my phone, and auto correct got me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

That's ok Kami, I knew who you meant, and I have been called far worse.. LOL.. love the name Barn tho... 
Barn Lady...


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

What the heck. I have never heard of it. I would like to buy one bar of that soap becuz I am soo curouis what it is like!!! It is new to me!! Let me know if anyone have one. Thanks.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, I had no idea about the difference in angora.....thanks for explaining that.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Holly Govero said:


> What the heck. I have never heard of it. I would like to buy one bar of that soap becuz I am soo curouis what it is like!!! It is new to me!! Let me know if anyone have one. Thanks.


check out youtube and you will find a bunch of different demos on making it and see the final product. Pretty neat!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Kalne said:


> Hmmm, I had no idea about the difference in angora.....thanks for explaining that.


I didn't know the difference, either, Kathy.

So my angora sweaters are probably rabbit, then, eh?


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Cindy,
If they say Angora, it is rabbit. You can also tell by how soft, fluffy, and expensive they are. Lol Mohair is not a very desireable fiber. It is just to hair like instead if soft and fluffy. If you are wearing Angora sweaters you should be very warm though. It is ten times warmer than sheeps wool. I like to spin it into sock yarn, and make gloves and socks for outside winter chores. Yum!


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I sell a lot of felted soaps. See some of mine here on my website:

http://dixiedoesalpines.com/soaps.shtml#OFLTS

Vicki, I'd be interested in wholesaling to you if you have not found someone.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I have to admit I don't understand the interest in felted soap. A friend felted me a pouch into which I put a bar of soap. In a matter of a couple of days it was mush, didn't lather well through the wool, and didn't last long at all. Mind you, this was an experiement we were doing with the felting and we wondered if maybe her wool was too heavy but when I looked at Becky's website it seems to be just as heavy as what I was using. 

Is this just an acquired taste that doesn't suit me or am I missing something?


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Felted soap generally lasts longer actually. Why did you felt a pouch instead of felting directly onto the soap? I bet that was a part of the problem. The wool should be very tightly wrapped, and like all soap, don't leave it where it is in water. The wool will shrink down with the soap, causing less waste. If you put it in a felted pouch it leaves room for water to sit between the soap and felt. Plus a felted wool pouch will ne more dense than a soap that has wool felted directly onto it. Want me to send you a sample ? I think human error is probably at fault here, but only way to tell is to try a properly felted bar.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Kami, I'll bet you're right. We didn't really know what we were doing so I expect human error was a big cause of my dissatisfaction!

So, does this mean that when a bar of soap is felted that when the soap is gone, you just throw away the wool? I suppose we were thinking we can reuse a pouch....is it obvious we have no idea what felted soap should be like!? I'd love a sample!


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Pm me your address and I will get a sample to you. Yes, when you are done you can throw away the wool, or use it as a dish scrubby or the like. I have kept them and thrown them. It is a pretty small amount of wool though.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.mielkesfarm.com/felt_soap.htm - This was the fist place I went to several years ago for information on felting soap. It's pretty interesting but looks time consuming, especially for someone like me who only has one or two days a week when I can make soap.


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

It is very time consuming. You have to love wool to enjoy this. Lol


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks, but I am in talks right now with Kami. Vicki


----------

